# A gtr for the family man?



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't know if this has been seen before, but I quite like  I'd like to see the back of it.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Just found the post on here via google doh!


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

One has been for sale on ebay for some time: 2003 NISSAN NM35 STAGEA R35 GTR SKYLINE | eBay UK


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

_Abort Abort Abort_


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

anilj said:


> _Abort Abort Abort_


indeed I should of known 

just looked at the ebay ad looks like a big bag of trouble to me!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd like to think this kinda thing could only happen if I crashed into a Volvo


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That looks pretty cool, cool like the R34 fronted stageas.

I wouldn't buy one, but still a pretty cool looking car.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

bobel said:


> I'd like to think this kinda thing could only happen if I crashed into a Volvo


lol


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

I prefer the M35 myself

YouTube - Sexy NISMO M35 Stagea Black Beauty: Edward Lee's...


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

bobel said:


> I'd like to think this kinda thing could only happen if I crashed into a Volvo


Pmsl!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I have seen the back of this, it looks rather disappointing. In addition this is not a proper 35GTR, but a kitted car made to look like a 35GTR. I think it's based on a Stagea.


----------

